# Pigeon on guard duty



## hawk2009 (Dec 30, 2009)

I have a Pigeon in my front yard it is here all day every day guarding what he sees as his food it's a bird feeder but no others can get near it he won't let them.


----------



## AJW (Apr 24, 2011)

Good clip ........ puts a smile on your face.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

He's a fat one, ain't he?


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

its not fat... its just not very tall


----------

